# New smilies for your amusement!



## Joe Blow (25 August 2004)

There are now dozens more smilies availiable for you to use when you make a post.

Be sure to check them out... I hope you find some you like.

:dance:


----------



## positivecashflow (25 August 2004)

Testing...


:knightrid 
:2evil: 
:alien2:


----------



## Jett_Star (25 August 2004)

:star: I really like this one

and this one :blover:


----------

